# Your favorite MMA fighter?



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Past His Prime

retired or not retired

 

BAS RUTTEN


----------



## SouthernStud (Jun 26, 2007)

hollando said:


> Past His Prime
> 
> retired or not retired
> 
> ...


you posted the same thread twice....:confused02: my fav fighter past his prime would probably be tank abbott...if he ever did have a prime...:laugh:.......:drink02:


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

its hard to decide, but its between Rashad/Rampage and Bisping


----------



## mwtorres24 (May 19, 2007)

well i have a few favs, including: Randy Couture, Don Frye, Sean Sherk, matt hughes, chuck liddell, tito ortiz, and sorry if i missed any those are just the top on my mind currently...


----------



## mwtorres24 (May 19, 2007)

oo oo ooh! and i 4got Georges st pierre


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

BJ Penn and Randy Couture
I could not pick one of the 2
BJ is my ispiration for BJJ and I would like to be like him in BJJ.
Randy is one of the most inspirational people ever he is the definison of a true man with great integrity


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Bas Rutten, to me, is king.


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

Randy Couture


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Robbie Lawler
Sean Sherk
Matt Hughes
Rich Franklin
GSP


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Karo
nick Diaz
Mark Hunt


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Bas rutten, frank shamrock, don frye, royce gracie

today my favs: fedor, bj penn, chuck/wandy, couture


----------



## g_godd (May 28, 2007)

GSP # 1 and not neccesarily my favs but i love to watch melvin guillard, roger huerta, anderson silva, chuck lidell, keith jardine, and anyone that just throws down like these guys.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

The thread is about fighters who are past their prime. GSP is deffinitely not past his prime.
But he is one of my favourites


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Vitor Belfort. Hopefully I'm wrong
Video Vitor Belfort Vs Tank Abbott - vitor, belfort, vs, tank, abbott - Dailymotion Share Your Videos
Video Wanderlei Silva vs Vitor Belfort - Wanderlei, Silva, Vitor, Belfort, PRIDE - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

My favorite fighter past his prime used to be Frank Shamrock, but now I realize after the Baroni fight that he is not past his prime so I will go with:

Genki Sudo.

With Bas a close 2nd.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I miss Kid Yamamoto. I feel robbed he's not fighting mma right now. Renzo Gracie, Carlos Newton and Kazushi Sakuraba are other close choices.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

I dont get this thread.

Are we talking about dudes in MMA in general, or MMA fighters PAST THEIR PRIME?

Ken Shamrock past prime.

If not, Optimus Prime.


AUTOBOTS! TRANSFORM!!

Im drunk


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Dec 31, 2006)

Favorite fighter now is Mauricio Shogun Rua

Favorite fighters past his prime is Steven Seagal


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

*

1. Tito Ortiz
2. Wanderlei Silva
3. Matt Hughes
4. BJ Penn
5. Dan Henderson/GSP/Couture *


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Shogun and Frank Shamrock 
Frank basically created Modern Mixed Martial Arts.
And Shogun is probably the most exicting fighter i've ever seen. 

Can't pick between them.

Favorite fighter passed his prime Wanderlei even though I think he has another title run in him he will never be able to do what he did in the early to mid 2000's no one might be able to.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Frank's my all time favorite fighter, and he's the one who got me watching MMA. Frank vs Tito is an epic battle, and easily the best fight ever. I mean, it's not just the Tito fight that makes Frank awesome. I probably have 6 Frank Shamrock fights in my top 10 favorite fights of all time.

If you haven't watched the Bas vs Frank trilogy, then you are really missing out.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> Frank's my all time favorite fighter, and he's the one who got me watching MMA. Frank vs Tito is an epic battle, and easily the best fight ever. I mean, it's not just the Tito fight that makes Frank awesome. I probably have 6 Frank Shamrock fights in my top 10 favorite fights of all time.
> 
> If you haven't watched the Bas vs Frank trilogy, then you are really missing out.


dude let me tell you.... i was watching frank vs bas and bas is hitting frank in the face and frank smiles big and even sticks out his tongue at one point.

im a fan for life... :thumb02:


----------



## royce81 (Jun 26, 2007)

All time classic fav's include Rickson and Royce, Marco Ruas, Mark Kerr, Frank Shamrock and Bob Sapp

Current fav's include Nick Diaz, Brandon Vera, Fedor Emelienenko and Mirko CroCop

And for patriotic reasons Michael Bisping and James Thompson


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

karo (not as a person)
Josh Koshcheck
Gray Maynard
Sean Sherk
basically all the wrestlers or exciting fighters


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

Nowhere near past his prime, but it's gotta be BJ :thumb02:
as unoriginal an answer as that probably is...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

xeberus said:


> dude let me tell you.... i was watching frank vs bas and bas is hitting frank in the face and frank smiles big and even sticks out his tongue at one point.
> 
> im a fan for life... :thumb02:


Their third fight (The one you're referring to) was great. In fact, I'd go as far as to say it is one of the greatest fights in MMA history. Frank making CRAZY FACES~! was awesome. Bas, being the cool guy that he is, kept hammering Frankie's crazy face. Their second fight is really underrated.

Frank Shamrock vs Jeremy Horn may be the most underrated fight in SEG-era UFC ever.


----------



## ufcelite112 (May 27, 2007)

My favorite fighter is Ken Shamrock.

IMO, Ken represents the true spirit of MMA. Ken has the passion, determination, and tools that are need to become a champion. Ken was a true pioneer to the MMA scene back in the early '90s. Without Ken, there is not UFC.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

ufcelite112 said:


> My favorite fighter is Ken Shamrock.
> 
> IMO, Ken represents the true spirit of MMA. Ken has the passion, determination, and tools that are need to become a champion. Ken was a true pioneer to the MMA scene back in the early '90s. Without Ken, there is not UFC.


Ken Shamrock was good back in the day. he had mad skills, and he helped start the sport.

Ken got his ass beat 6 of his last 7 fights. i think he should retire with some dignity or just do work in the IFL (not fight) ive seen that guy have his eyes shut for him to many times.

not nocking him, frye vs shamrock was awesome.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

mwtorres24 said:


> well i have a few favs, including: Randy Couture, Don Frye, Sean Sherk, matt hughes, chuck liddell, tito ortiz, and sorry if i missed any those are just the top on my mind currently...


isnt it that Don Frye introduce the MMA World to Randy?


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

mines on my sig...:thumb02:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Ether randy of ken


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

My bad I forgot my favorite fighter of all 
the P4P Greatest ever GIANT SILVA


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

capt_america said:


> mines on my sig...:thumb02:



I like your list Martin Kampmann is a savage.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> I like your list Martin Kampmann is a savage.


right..hope that injury will not bother him in future fights.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

"The Russian Bear" Oleg Taktarov and Don "The Predator" Frye have my vote


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

wnady, liddell and Gilbert Ivel (don't know if theres a y in there) if hes still fighting.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

Mirko for sure.


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

Oh and big nog, can't believe i left him out


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Bas obviously


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

1.) Cro Cop
2.) GSP
3.) Roger Hollett


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Edit: Bas, Ken Shamrock


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I support any Judoka and Australian as well as some others including St Pierre, Fedor and Werdum but i would have to say my favorite is Hidehiko Yoshida.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

In no order, only listing still active fighters, Frank Mir, Renato "Babalu" Sobral and Nick Diaz.



Pogo


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

My god about 80% of the people that posted in this thread didn't read it. PAST THEIR PRIME!!!!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Biowza said:


> My god about 80% of the people that posted in this thread didn't read it. PAST THEIR PRIME!!!!


Your right.:thumb02: 


My answer stands...Yoshida he was not in hes prime when he entered MMA but he is still great.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Biowza said:


> My god about 80% of the people that posted in this thread didn't read it. PAST THEIR PRIME!!!!


I know I was just about to say the same thing lol....I'd say more than 80%



I also forgot to add Mark Coleman as my #3 pick.

So its

(1.) Frank Shamrock (maybe past his prime maybe not)
1. Genki Sudo
2. Bas Rutten
3. Mark Coleman


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

has randy past his prime?? i did'nt think so...as i said...randy is my fav fighter.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Kazuhiro Nakamura, BJ Penn, Carlos Newton, Renzo Gracie.

I have heaps.. Thompson. Elvis. Koscheck. Hunt. Akiyama. Barnett. I feel bad for leaving so many guys out!


----------



## Boxing>MMA (Apr 20, 2007)

I have to say Royce Gracie. A legend


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

SouthernStud said:


> you posted the same thread twice....:confused02: my fav fighter past his prime would probably be tank abbott...if he ever did have a prime...:laugh:.......:drink02:


how did that happen ?


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

My Fav fighter *past is prime* would have to be Bas. Followed by Royce, Frank, Oleg, and Frye.

I'm supprised no one said Rickson Gracie. The guy was 400-0!!! Just kidding. :thumbsdown:


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> My Fav fighter *past is prime* would have to be Bas. Followed by Royce, Frank, Oleg, and Frye.
> 
> I'm supprised no one said Rickson Gracie. The guy was 400-0!!! Just kidding. :thumbsdown:


not mention a gold medal winner in *****


----------



## Ares (Nov 27, 2006)

My favorite fighters PAST THEIR PRIME are: Mark Coleman, Mark Kerr, Tank Abbott, Ken Shamrock and Royce Gracie.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> My Fav fighter *past is prime* would have to be Bas. Followed by Royce, Frank, Oleg, and Frye.
> 
> I'm supprised no one said Rickson Gracie. The guy was 400-0!!! Just kidding. :thumbsdown:


Oleg was definitely underrated. Oleg vs Tank was awesome.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Damone said:


> Oleg was definitely underrated. Oleg vs Tank was awesome.


Hellz yea, I loves me some Tank/Bear action!!!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ares said:


> My favorite fighters PAST THEIR PRIME are: Mark Coleman, Mark Kerr, Tank Abbott, Ken Shamrock and Royce Gracie.


So your a fan of Roid users (Kerr, Coleman, Gracie and possibly Ken) and perhaps the biggest assholes in MMA history.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I just wanted to say that I can't stand Mark Kerr.


----------



## vader86 (Oct 15, 2006)

my favorite past their prime are pedro rizzo,bas,frye and guy mezger


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

vader86 said:


> my favorite past their prime are pedro rizzo,bas,frye and guy mezger


Good call on the Mezger!!!

I miss him


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Mezger is on the Versus network, Chris. He commentates for the WCL, and he's pretty good. He's also on a Chuck Norris infomercial~! Dude grew out the hair, and looks oddly like his very early UFC days.

Mezger rules.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Damone said:


> Mezger is on the Versus network, Chris. He commentates for the WCL, and he's pretty good. He's also on a Chuck Norris infomercial~! Dude grew out the hair, and looks oddly like his very early UFC days.
> 
> Mezger rules.


I've heard him doing the commentary on the WCL but I don't think I remember seeing him.

But maybe I saw him with longer hair and just thought it was some hippy that dropped two hits of acid and thought it would be cool to see a bunch of guys (and girls) get points taken away for kneeing one too many times in a row. :confused03: 

Sorry I won't bash WCL. It's kinda cool, in a kissing your sister kind of way.


----------



## vader86 (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> Mezger is on the Versus network, Chris. He commentates for the WCL, and he's pretty good. He's also on a Chuck Norris infomercial~! Dude grew out the hair, and looks oddly like his very early UFC days.
> 
> Mezger rules.


i guess i should start looking for a way to see that network:thumb02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I've heard him doing the commentary on the WCL but I don't think I remember seeing him.
> 
> But maybe I saw him with longer hair and just thought it was some hippy that dropped two hits of acid and thought it would be cool to see a bunch of guys (and girls) get points taken away for kneeing one too many times in a row. :confused03:
> 
> Sorry I won't bash WCL. It's kinda cool, in a kissing your sister kind of way.


WCL is not for me. I mean, I like that Mezger has a job, but I can only watch maybe 10 minutes (If that) of it. Oddly enough, Telligman is a coach, though I haven't actually seen him on the show.

I dig the Versus network. They played a shitload of WEC the other day. Word to that, and Frank Mir really needs to learn how to do post-fight interviews.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damone said:


> Mezger is on the Versus network, Chris. He commentates for the WCL, and he's pretty good. He's also on a Chuck Norris infomercial~! Dude grew out the hair, and looks oddly like his very early UFC days.
> 
> Mezger rules.


He used to have some pretty sweet 'burns too


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Damone said:


> WCL is not for me. I mean, I like that Mezger has a job, but I can only watch maybe 10 minutes (If that) of it. Oddly enough, Telligman is a coach, though I haven't actually seen him on the show.
> 
> I dig the Versus network. They played a shitload of WEC the other day. Word to that, and Frank Mir really needs to learn how to do post-fight interviews.


Yeah, I don't feel the WCL either (as you could probably tell from me post). I just feel like it's a watered down version of something that could be pretty sweet. 

1.Let them have more then one round, I love to see combacks. 

2.Keep the F'n ref out of it for at least 30 seconds (we can start slow and gradually move to 45 seconds).

3.Allow the holding of the head and continued striking. Plus, If you don't want a ground game, allow throws and then stand ups. 

And last but not least. 

4.Hype fighters and not teams. GOD I HATE THAT. At least the IFL still hypes fighters along with their teams.

WEC has my love, I hope to see it grow and mature to an equal with the UFC. 

OK, I'll get off my soapbox now. Thanks for listening.:thumbsup:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Ever: Josh Barnett (gotta love the attitude)

Past his prime: Kevin Randleman (just awesome to watch)


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> I dig the Versus network. They played a shitload of WEC the other day. Word to that, and Frank Mir really needs to learn how to do post-fight interviews.


Very true it looks like Mir is trying to catch the fighter off guard with the question he doesn't say good fight or nothing just gets right into the questions it's kind of funny.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

Genki Sudo
Matt Hughes
Kid Yamamoto
Koscheck


----------



## Jordanator (Apr 4, 2007)

Bas, of course.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Georges St.Pierre from the past it would be Kimura.


----------



## afro_sheen_9 (Jun 29, 2007)

My favorite fighter is definetly *GOERGE ST. PIERRE*.
He's a one bad ass Canadian fighter.
He has strikes, power, stamina, wrestling ability and great defense skills. The future of the welterweight division!
And oh yeah he is a CANADIAN :thumb02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It's amazing that so many people are missing the point of this thread.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

#1 Fedor by a wide margin!!


#2 Shogun



#3 Kos



#4 BJ


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

hollando said:


> *Past His Prime*
> 
> retired or not retired


^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> It's amazing that so many people are missing the point of this thread.


It is amazing but also understanable.


----------



## rvd (Jul 6, 2006)

Ken Shamrock


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

it's gotta be bas, couture or fedor for me. all are no bs in the ring, w/ humble attitudes & have a real respect for their sport. it's really hard for me to pick. 

ill say fedor, just by the sheer amazement of his fighting career. he has beaten so many GREAT fighters, it's just too hard to ignore.

so, yeah, fedor.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

dude, PAST HIS PRIME, Fedor is def not past his prime, he just has a lack of oppertunities right now.

Coutures kinda hard to count as past his prime because he never really had a solid prime. hes got a roller coaster primeness..he wins some really nicely, loses a couple, then comes back and wins nicely again. Plus if he beats GG hell definately be back in it.

I think Bas is the best choice cause he had a very solid Prime and then just cut it off, so hes def elligable.

remember people, dont just post who ever you like right now.


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

Kendall Grove


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I think Bas is the best choice cause he had a very solid Prime and then just cut it off, so hes def elligable.
> 
> remember people, dont just post who ever you like right now.


Thinking about it i would agree since I would usually go with Frank but his prime is hard to define I would say the 5-0 in UFC but who knows he is fresher right now then any other fighter he hasn't fought alot latley so he doesn't seem to be breaking down like other fighters (the great Wanderlei) So Either Bas Rutten or Wanderlei Silva would probably be the best choices


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

You know, I think people are labling many fighters as "out of their prime" only after a few loses, Ive seen a ton of Matt Hughes and GSP's in here, ONE loss each!! even Wandy, 2 losses!

I think Jam's talkin about people in the likes of Bas, Mezger, Ken Shamrock, Dan severn, not some guy whos still fighting but is considered out of his prime cause hes lost a couple recently.


----------



## MPKP (Jun 27, 2007)

Anderson Silva, Georges St. Pierre, Randy Couture, BJ Penn


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

plazzman said:


> You know, I think people are labling many fighters as "out of their prime" only after a few loses, Ive seen a ton of Matt Hughes and GSP's in here, ONE loss each!! even Wandy, 2 losses!
> 
> I think Jam's talkin about people in the likes of Bas, Mezger, Ken Shamrock, Dan severn, not some guy whos still fighting but is considered out of his prime cause hes lost a couple recently.


I think they see the retired or not retired part and assume it covers all fighters, thats what I thought at first too


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Georges St Pierre
Mauricio Rua
Thiago Alves


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Damone said:


> It's amazing that so many people are missing the point of this thread.


LOL I know I keep coming back to this thread just to see if people are still missing the point. Even the mod that posted, right after you said that, missed the point too. :laugh:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

plazzman said:


> You know, I think people are labling many fighters as "out of their prime" only after a few loses, Ive seen a ton of Matt Hughes and GSP's in here, ONE loss each!! even Wandy, 2 losses!


Well as much as I hate to admit it Wanderlei isn't ever going to be the Wanderlei who just whooped fools for 5 years without a loss. He might be great again but I highly doubt that he isn't passed his prime. GSP isn't passed his prime at all. Matt Hughes might be but we will find out after he fights Matt Serra.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Past his prime, i'd have to say Bas or Mo Smith


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Mo's a good pick, and in the Mezger category, meaning that he's severly underrated, and his past accomplishments are ignored.

Maurice Smith was the first black UFC champion. That's pretty impressive, and he was second to Bas in the striking category. While Bas was mean, Mo was extremely technical. I wish he'd get more credit for being a really good, influential fighter and a great trainer.


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

either bj fedor or aoki


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damone said:


> Mo's a good pick, and in the Mezger category, meaning that he's severly underrated, and his past accomplishments are ignored.
> 
> Maurice Smith was the first black UFC champion. That's pretty impressive, and he was second to Bas in the striking category. While Bas was mean, Mo was extremely technical. I wish he'd get more credit for being a really good, influential fighter and a great trainer.


His fight with Coleman is just... I can't think of a word to describe it


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

MMA1990 said:


> either bj fedor or aoki


AOKI???? what??

I think the problem with many of these fighters are that they just arent getting or being given the same opportunities as before.

IMO I think Coleman right up until he won the PRIDE GP. The dude was great, he was unstoppable and achieved so much, but then quickly fell off the face of the earth.

Also Franky, hes back and kickin ass but we all know he aint what he used to be.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

plazzman said:


> AOKI???? what??
> 
> I think the problem with many of these fighters are that they just arent getting or being given the same opportunities as before.
> 
> ...


lol, dude, 90% of the posts are just referring to their favorite fighters, they aren't listing their out of prime favorite fighters.


----------



## raul21 (Dec 31, 2006)

Names on my sig.raise01: raise01:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, I didn't realize that it was favourite fighter of all time or favourite fighter who is past their prime. For me probably Bas, Renzo or Carlos.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

sakuraba and the muscle shark


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> His fight with Coleman is just... I can't think of a word to describe it



One of the best fights ever.

Jerry Bohlander is a guy that doesn't get enough love. He was an overgrown Rumina Sato.

Sato, too, is underrated for his accomplishments. Probably the most influential fighter among lighter weight fighters, not counting Royce Gracie (Who was incredibly influential).


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Damone said:


> One of the best fights ever.
> 
> Jerry Bohlander is a guy that doesn't get enough love. He was an overgrown Rumina Sato.
> 
> Sato, too, is underrated for his accomplishments. Probably the most influential fighter among lighter weight fighters, not counting Royce Gracie (Who was incredibly influential).


Rumina is the shit...I used to have him in my avatar...with that flying armbar. :thumb02: That was nuts.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

zambidis and mark hunt are favourites of mine too.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

plazzman said:


> AOKI???? what??
> 
> I think the problem with many of these fighters are that they just arent getting or being given the same opportunities as before.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say Coleman fell off the face of the earth. The guy fought Rodrigo, Frye, Cro Cop, Fedorx2 and Shogun at the apparent tail end of his career.


----------



## Ares (Nov 27, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> So your a fan of Roid users (Kerr, Coleman, Gracie and possibly Ken) and perhaps the biggest assholes in MMA history.


I did not say they were my favorite personalities, but my favorite fighters past their prime. And I don't give a flying f*&k if they roided or not. They gave me my start and got me hooked on watching, and eventually training in, MMA so that's why I mentioned them.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ares said:


> I did not say they were my favorite personalities, but my favorite fighters past their prime. And I don't give a flying f*&k if they roided or not. They gave me my start and got me hooked on watching, and eventually training in, MMA so that's why I mentioned them.


Relax bro i was just f*cking around. I personally really dislike Kerr, Coleman, and Royce and I'm a Frank fan so i can't really like Ken. So i was just messing around.


----------



## TBlood>All (Jul 9, 2007)

Tatsuya Kawajiri, Mitsuhiro Ishida, Carlos Newton, Joachim Hansen, Gabriel Gonzaga.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Cro Cop


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

NikosCroCop said:


> Cro Cop


Never would have guessed.

Ummmmmmm probably belfort.


----------

